
Ask HN: Is there any update on Cliqz in Firefox? - hysan
It&#x27;s been 1 month since Mozilla announced that Cliqz would be the tested in Firefox 57. [1] With the release of Firefox 57 expected in 1 week [2], I&#x27;ve been wondering if this situation has changed at all.<p>The bug tracker has been quiet the past few weeks, but there was one curious status change that makes it appear as though Cliqz might not be part of Firefox 57 [3]:<p><pre><code>    &quot;status-firefox57: --- → unaffected&quot;
</code></pre>
However, without any sort of official announcement or explanation, I&#x27;m going to assume that my interpretation of that change to be incorrect. Does anyone what has been going on with regards to Cliqz in Firefox?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=15421708<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;wiki.mozilla.org&#x2F;Firefox&#x2F;Roadmap<p>[3] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bugzilla.mozilla.org&#x2F;show_bug.cgi?id=1406647
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Curious as well.

